# Revlon en México!! :D



## Hypathya (Mar 18, 2011)

Listo chicas herrrmosas!!


----------



## Purple (Mar 19, 2011)

Híjole! creo que a este thread solo entraré a leerlas, porque Revlon no es de mis marcas queridas , la usé por algún tiempo, hace muuuchos años, pero ya no me agrada mucho, mi mamá es la que si le sigue fiel, yo solo por estar en el chisme las visitaré por aquí, jeje


----------



## bgajon (Mar 19, 2011)

Pues yo esperaré que pongan que sale bueno, como no compro nada porque no agregarle, No?
  	Lo único que si uso y AMO de Revlon (tanto así que tengo que comprar mi tono en EU o encargarle a gente que vaya) es la base Colorstay piel mixta/grasa en 150 Buff. 
  	Es la base ideal para cubrir muchísimos pecados, dura en mi cutis mixto unas 8-9 horas sin que le pase nada. 
  	También uso la Photoready y a mi si me funcionó perfecto, los brillitos que tiene le dan al cutis un look "dewy" que me encanta.


----------



## Purple (Mar 20, 2011)

Fijate que no me he animado a probar la base de Revlon, porque mi piel es SUPER sangrona, una cosa que no le guste y me llena de brotes de acne, asi que le tengo miedo a probar algo desconocido para ella, jeje, por eso le soy fiel a Mac y Make Up Forever en cuanto a base de maquillaje.


----------



## MissCocochic (Mar 20, 2011)

Yo le tengo un cariño muy especial a Revlon, en mis épocas de estudiante, y sin un duro- aunque no ha cambiado mucho la cosa- podía darme el placer del maquillaje, y jamás me maltrató la piel, y yo sufro de muchas alergias.
  	Además me encantaba, y me sigue gustando, el empaque de los brillos labiales. Son muy elegantes y clásicos, un minichanel "drugstore".  La textura es muy ligera y tienen variedad de tonos, incluso los prefiero sobre los glosses de Mac, no son nada pegajosos.

  	Los nuevos labiales ColorBurst también me gustan son pigmentados, suaves y cremosos, y el empaque no está nada mal.
  	Los rubores redonditos, look a like Chanel, son muy lindos, pigmentados, no duran tanto en la piel, pero si dan un color hermoso.
  	Otros de mis gustos son las sombras mate y los barnices.

  	Amo los barnices de Revlon, ópacos en 2 ó 3 capas, no dejan uñas amarillentas, y duran de 5  a 7 días sin cuartearse.
  	La variedad de colores no es tan grande en México, pero si tienen varios clones de Chanel, y desde que Gucci Westman, tomó el mando de la compañía, han salido con productos muy interesantes.

  	Muero por los clones de Paradoxal y Black Pearl.Y gracias a Eugenia estoy en busqueda de Cherries in the Snow. 
  	Para las adictas a los esmaltes, léase Eugenia y Bianca, la colección de Revlon con Jin Soon promete colores interesantes.

  	Nunca he probado la base ColorStay,porque mi experiencia con la Photoready, no fue muy agradable, me sentía muy brillosa, y la cobertura no era la que esperaba, además que resaltaba las zonas secas de mi piel.
  	Otro producto que me gusta son sus brochas de maquillajes, una gran sorpresa, son sintética pero suaves, el mango es largo y resistente.
  	Y las pinzas de depilar se dan un "quienvive" con las twezeerman.

  	Un producto excelente es el Khol para ojos en tono negro, debido a mis alergías no lo puedo usar, pero es muy pigmentado, suave y la duración es bastante en la línea del agua. 

  	Algo que me atrae de Revlon son las colecciones especiales creo que están pensadas, y traen productos singulares y hermosos.
  	Recuerdo una colección de rubores con varios tonos, muy pigmentados y con colores espectaculares.

  	Siempre estoy atenta a sus colaboraciones o ediciones, porque es un producto, que se puede encontrar en México, y bastante accesible en precio, y con buenas rebajas en Walmart o Sanborns.


----------



## bgajon (Mar 20, 2011)

MissCocochic de ahora en adelante serás mi gurú para Revlon. Y que mal que no fue de tu agrado Photoready, yo la uso muchísimo para maquillar y me encanta como se ve en vivo y en foto.


----------

